# Alabama Herp Radio and more!



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 9, 2012)

During the summer of 2010, I decided to create my own reptile-themed program on BlogtalkRadio.com. At the time, there were already a handful of like-minded shows available, but I wanted something different. The one that started it all, Reptile Radio, which began in 2007, mostly focused on ball pythons and the mainstream morph/mutation market. Another popular one, Urban Jungle Radio, was more of a mixed bag, but soon progressed into more conservation issues, which was okay, but not something I wanted to listen to all the time. Plus, I found that the maturity level displayed on UJR is not always professional.

So I decided to put together my own show that was generalized and focuses more on community-based issues, and was not so caught up with the more â€œfamousâ€ names in the reptile industry. I wanted to have more small-time hobbyists like myself on the show. So after a few name changes, Alabama Herp Radio was born.

You can go straight to the source for Alabama Herp Radio at: www.AlabamaHerpRadio.com. 

This is hosted free on blogtalkradio, where you can listen in live through your computer, as well as go back and listen to previous episodes. You can also simply call in with your phone and listen to live shows that way. Finally, after each show is finished, it is archived and can be found as a free podcast on iTunes. If you're always looking for herp-related material to listen to with your iPod, or similar device, I encourage you to subscribe.

Thanks for listening,
Michael Crabtree
---------------

This year, I started my own herp-themed blog which can be found at www.StudentoftheReptile.com. Feel free to check that out as well. I admit I have been focusing a lot on the recent legislation issues regarding giant constrictor snakes, but I strive to keep a variety, including book reviews, and my own experiences in herpetoculture. If you haven't noticed already, this link is always in my signature.

Anyway, along with my involvement with our local herp society, those are my main contributions to the herp community. Enjoy!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice.


----------

